# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Shadowclad vs. Scyon Matrix vs. Strammit monopanel vs. Weathertex rubix.....who wins!

## willy72

Hello Ladies and Gents, 
I know some of these products aren't the same. 
I am trying to modernise a post war non descript weatherboard house in sunny/rainy Melbourne. 
The existing weatherboards will go. So I know I am up for some money. 
Can I get your feedback regarding particular products, price, problems and secrets you have discovered along your own similar path of research. 
I was planning on insulating and wrapping the building and was happy to batten out to create a thermal break. I know some of these products perform better this way anyway. 
Oh and by the way tin roof near (not near enough) the beach! 
Great to hear your thoughts. 
Willy72

----------


## stevoh741

I use shadowclad but boral doesnt do it anymore. My supplier can only get an immtation one from NZ but IMO doesn't look half as good. As for scyon, I clad half my house in Linea and wouldn't use anything else - price good, easy install, holds paint 15yrs+, looks fantastic. Replace rooted western red weatherboards.

----------


## willy72

Thanks Stevo, 
I did see the linea, how does it look over long expanses, do the joins come up okay given they can join within 100mm of studs? 
How does it stack up price wise? 
Thanks mate

----------


## stevoh741

Last time I used it was a couple of years ago (my place). Joins are almost invisible and mine runs a 7m long wall - looks great. After using it I wouldn't use any other product if going for a weatherboard look. After cladding with it I filled every gap with james hardie silicon and it came up perfect once painted. The silicon bit sucked and I wore my finger down to the bone but worth it in the end. Price wise was comparable with other systems. Cant remember exactly but at the time was quite happy with price. I used the 180mm board.

----------


## willy72

did you caulk the underside of the board? Is that when you wore your finger down?

----------


## stevoh741

As in the bottom yes. They fit tight but over unstraight framing some small gaps between boards. Gap filler made it look great.

----------

